# Used automatic transmissions - R U experienced?



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

It's a crapshoot. Try and find a low mile wreck in a junk yard with just cosmetic damage if you can. That's your best bet, but it still doesn't guarantee a working transmission.

Could also rebuild the one you have. Might end up costing about the same but you know it'll work.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Joeywhat said:


> It's a crapshoot. Try and find a low mile wreck in a junk yard with just cosmetic damage if you can. That's your best bet, but it still doesn't guarantee a working transmission.
> 
> Could also rebuild the one you have. Might end up costing about the same but you know it'll work.


I've been advised that rebuilding will run about $3,000. This is a fairly sophisticated "tranny"; I wouldn't even attempt to rebuild one myself.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Can you do the remove/reinstall, or will you be paying someone to do it ?

The guarantee on a used tranny is usually 30-90 days, if you get a guarantee at all.. But that's just the exchange of the bad one for a different one. You have to cover the 2nd R&R. So, if you are paying someone for 2 R&Rs plus the one tranny cost, you will be darn close (or possibly over) rebuild cost.
That is the craps shoot.

Have you talked to a good tranny man about your symptoms ? Or did you jump to the rebuild/replace idea directly. The more sophisticated the tranny, the greater possibility that it isn't the tranny but an associated sensor or signal.

Bottom line, your Lexus is either worth your putting up to $3,000 in it to keep and drive it, or it isn't. If it isn't, get one of those "we will take your car running or not" to pick it up and use that $3,000 towards a new to you car.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks for the responses so far.

I wish there were more Lexi to choose from. Right now, there's almost none.

My regular mechanic will remove and replace the old trans for $540; if that has to be done more than once, not too bad, but still . . . .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Oso954 said:


> Can you do the remove/reinstall, or will you be paying someone to do it ?
> 
> The guarantee on a used tranny is usually 30-90 days, if you get a guarantee at all.. But that's just the exchange of the bad one for a different one. You have to cover the 2nd R&R. So, if you are paying someone for 2 R&Rs plus the one tranny cost, you will be darn close (or possibly over) rebuild cost.
> That is the craps shoot.
> ...


Thanks!

Might be worth slapping on a mask and going to a tranny shop. No cost to ask. I doubt it's sensor, though, based on comments from an earlier (and no closed) thread. Burned clutch plates; burnt fluid. Ick.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

What diagnostic work have you done on this ? Checked fluid level ? Smelled fluid to see if it's burnt ? Scanned the ECU for any stored trouble codes ? What previous service/maintenance work was done on the transmission ?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I wouldn’t buy a used tranny, you already have a used tranny. I had a tranny failure a few years ago and I got a rebuilt one installed at a local independent shop that rebuilds them in house. There are usually updates that go in rebuilts making them better than original. It cost $500 more than buying a used one and having it installed, and it came with a good warranty. If the car isn’t worth a rebuilt, I would junk it. It is a 20 year old car, I would get rid of it. If you sink a lot of money in it, you will be married to it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Buying a junk car would be used transmission. 

https://buyusedengine.com/productpa...ar=2002&partname=Automatic Transmission&size=
https://buyusedengine.com/used_transmission.php?make=Lexus&model=LS430


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Used many over the time I operated a repair shop.
ALWAYS removed oil pan and checked for burned clutch debris along with metal powder before ever leaving salvage yard. If I found any I rejected the transmission. Some places would not allow the inspection, so I shopped elsewhere.
If the transmission passes the inspection it is usually a good one.
It is a lot of labor to change a transmission and care must be exercised to make sure everything is in place before tightening bolts.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

The one thing you never hear about hendrix is how big his hands were.

This is what made it extremely easy for him to play.

Now every time you watch or see him play you will notice it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Dave: Get thee to the nearest AAMCO repair shop, they warranty it for life, all you have to do is schedule an annual flush and refill on the fluids, and they pay for that.

You are out the few hours to get the vehicle in there and pick it up afterwards, but that is easy. 

They will advise you on if a rebuild of yours, or a swap to one of their in stock rebuilts is best. 

Like RR, I have rebuilt several in the old days, And like he said if the clutch pack, or the plates have been damaged, a rebuild is in your future.


ED


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I install used transmissions all the time. First before it comes off the truck is to check the fluid. If it's anything other than red fluid, send it back. If it's beat up, sent it back. Now CV transmissions use a special CV oil. Some are darker than others. Know what color the fluid is before excepting a used trans. If getting rebuilt, they have to be experienced in CV overhaul. The CV transmissions are a different animal. If it was me, I'd call LKQ and slap a used unit in there. You can pay a little more for a year warranty. And remember to blow out the cooler lines.:vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Dave: Get thee to the nearest AAMCO repair shop, they warranty it for life, all you have to do is schedule an annual flush and refill on the fluids, and they pay for that.
> 
> You are out the few hours to get the vehicle in there and pick it up afterwards, but that is easy.
> 
> ...


They might do all those things, but for a price that's more than the car's worth.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks for the replies so far!
@Brainbucket, the fluid in my tranny looks a lot like gumbo broth without the tasso and shrimp, but with pieces of other things. Didn't see any okra, but heaven alone only knows what's in there.

I'm gonna put the nudge on my repair shop and get them to try to locate one, or at least engage the machinations for it. They also recommended LKQ!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> They might do all those things, but for a price that's more than the car's worth.


You're not thinking straight. 

It's not what the car is worth that counts, It's what you will spend to replace it that you have to think about.

Just from the description of the symptoms, and fluid, I know now that your current transmission needs a complete rebuild. 

If you have the time to wait, you can enlist a College student taking auto repair, to rebuild it in class for the credit, they must rebuild at least one before they can get certified.

What can you get as a trade in on the old car, against a newer one at the dealer. 

And as BB said, make sure that those cooler lines are clean. 

I had one replaced at AAMCO , once, and they failed to clear the lines, and the second one was FREE. 


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> You're not thinking straight.
> 
> It's not what the car is worth that counts, It's what you will spend to replace it that you have to think about.
> 
> ...


Well, the problem with spending more than the car is worth (or at least close to replacement cost) on a rebuild is that there are bound to be other problems in a car that old. What starts off as a $3,000 investment balloons into a much larger one over time, which can all get lost in a split second by someone hitting it. I've had that happen, with another Lexis I'd put money into. 

So, price is paramount. And there may not be replacement cars in any reasonable quantity any time soon. Brainbucket's suggestion sounds like a reasonable compromise, if I can get my mechanic to take part in acquiring the transmission.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is a replacement car, but you got to go to Jacksonville Florida to get it, A weekend junket.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2007-Lexus-LS460-460/184284961943?hash=item2ae83d5c97:g:ewgAAOSwyd1ethAk

There are more just search.


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Yeah, they're around. 

And, a used car is someone else's problems, just like a new one is problems of your very own. Cars = trouble. 

But they're necessary. I'm trying to keep the price below $4,000. I don't want to have to carry a note, and I don't want to have to have comprehensive insurance.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> Yeah, they're around.
> 
> And, a used car is someone else's problems, just like a new one is problems of your very own. Cars = trouble.
> 
> But they're necessary. I'm trying to keep the price below $4,000. I don't want to have to carry a note, and I don't want to have to have comprehensive insurance.


Finding a decent replacement car in So.Cal, for under $4,000, is like finding a Snowman, in Phoenix in august. 

Not gonna happen. 

I had to drive 430 miles south , 5 years ago to find something that I wanted to spend $11,000 CASH for. 

But it was paid for, and no danged comprehensive needed either.

There are also many parts vendors on e-bay that will have a used transmission that might be less cost than elsewhere. 

With time, one can get a deal, just by waiting.

You have not said what time you have to be needing a replacement "buggy" in. 


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm not spending any more than about $4,000 or thereabout. 

It's too danged risky with all the maniacs loose.

This situation presents one of those balancing tests, and well . . . 

RIght now the car's in my parking cutout taking up space. If it's no good I can dispose of it easily enough, but it's nice and I'd like to be able to keep it without committing monetary seppeku.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe this will fill your needs, and it's 95-100 miles away.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Automatic-...:Lexus&hash=item1a970443ac:g:xTMAAOSwnAJepwSo

Higher mileage than I like, but has a warranty.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> Maybe this will fill your needs, and it's 95-100 miles away.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Automatic-...:Lexus&hash=item1a970443ac:g:xTMAAOSwnAJepwSo
> 
> ...


Even with bad luck he could do that twice for $3000.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

We blew out the transmission on the kids truck pulling the 6 place trailer, replaced it with a "reconditioned" model and it's been a rock solid vehicle until last year when it got a bit wonkey. However, I'm not sure it's transmission trouble right now, it makes clunky sounds in 4WD when turning, doesn't happen in 2WD. Afraid this stuff isn't my department.

Also, when the transmission went out in my Durango back in 2011 or so it was $4,500 to replace it at a transmission shop up here. Alaska prices might vary


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Mystriss said:


> We blew out the transmission on the kids truck pulling the 6 place trailer, replaced it with a "reconditioned" model and it's been a rock solid vehicle until last year when it got a bit wonkey. However, I'm not sure it's transmission trouble right now, *it makes clunky sounds in 4WD when turning, *doesn't happen in 2WD. Afraid this stuff isn't my department.
> 
> Also, when the transmission went out in my Durango back in 2011 or so it was $4,500 to replace it at a transmission shop up here. Alaska prices might vary


That would be the knuckle joints in the front axles, or the ball joints are failing. 

Both serious enough that if I were the Master, it would be repaired ASAP.


ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> I'm not spending any more than about $4,000 or thereabout.
> 
> It's too danged risky with all the maniacs loose.
> 
> ...


 I had to look this up.

Seppuku, also known less formally as harakiri, is a form of ritual suicide that was practiced by the samurai and daimyo of Japan. It usually involved cutting the abdomen open with a short sword, which was believed to immediately release the samurai's spirit to the afterlife.

That's gotta hurt.

I knew what hara-kiri is, but I get to learn a new word.


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Yeppers

Trying to avoid that in the monetary sense.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> That would be the knuckle joints in the front axles, or the ball joints are failing.
> 
> Both serious enough that if I were the Master, it would be repaired ASAP.
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar to me so my hubby probs told me that at some point, luckily we typically don't use the thing anymore so it mostly just sits around. Though it is somehow our most reliable vehicle, maybe because it hardly gets used, but that thing starts no matter what and always gets where its supposed to go when needed. Something to be said for an older Chevy I suppose, no fiddly bits and gismos to break or go haywire heh


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> I had to look this up.
> 
> Seppuku, also known less formally as harakiri, is a form of ritual suicide that was practiced by the samurai and daimyo of Japan. It usually involved cutting the abdomen open with a short sword, which was believed to immediately release the samurai's spirit to the afterlife.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not into that much pain. They can have it . . . . 

Some modern Japanese have committed seppuku. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isao_Inokuma


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Brainbucket, any thoughts on somewhere other than LKQ to go to?

I was all set to get one from them, when it got sold out from under me at the last minute.

I will say I was very impressed with their professionalism. Maybe suggest someone else just as good?


----------



## Glassit (Jan 30, 2016)

car-part.com is the best spot to get your used parts. Most will tell you mileage on there, some are even honest about it! I've had an LS400 and still have a GS400, same block different head as your 4.3 liter. One of the best engines ever made, reliable electronics, that car is worth putting some money into. A key to transmission longevity is a full system flush every 75-100k miles, not just a drain and refill. Usually takes about 12 gallons and can be done yourself in a couple hours. Type T-IV on your '01.

I actually snagged a spare GS transmission off a buddy when he was scrapping his because I'm sure I'll blow mine at some point, hoping to rebuild his before that happens so I can start fresh. Unfortunately I've been unable to find a full rebuild manual, even on Toyota's TIS site. So if anyone has any leads on where to get that, *please let me know.*


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Turns out this is all moot.

Garage called me up and told me my tranny had been delivered.

So, I'd bought it from under myself! Oh, the story of my life! Like yanking the rug I'm standing on underfoot!
\
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> Turns out this is all moot.
> 
> Garage called me up and told me my tranny had been delivered.
> 
> ...


:wallbash: :wallbash: :vs_lol: :vs_lol: :vs_lol: :wallbash: :wallbash:


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

The fun part's going to be getting the car to the garage. Hope it can be driven.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Glassit said:


> car-part.com is the best spot to get your used parts. Most will tell you mileage on there, some are even honest about it! I've had an LS400 and still have a GS400, same block different head as your 4.3 liter. One of the best engines ever made, reliable electronics, that car is worth putting some money into. A key to transmission longevity is a full system flush every 75-100k miles, not just a drain and refill. Usually takes about 12 gallons and can be done yourself in a couple hours. Type T-IV on your '01.
> 
> I actually snagged a spare GS transmission off a buddy when he was scrapping his because I'm sure I'll blow mine at some point, hoping to rebuild his before that happens so I can start fresh. Unfortunately I've been unable to find a full rebuild manual, even on Toyota's TIS site. So if anyone has any leads on where to get that, *please let me know.*


That's good news about the electronics. I've been a little leery of that kind of stuff; all kinds of stories about dash screens blinking out - but not in Lexi. :vs_cool:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> The fun part's going to be getting the car to the garage. Hope it can be driven.


It might move for a while, or it might not. 

Your best option is call AAA, and be sure.

But you can attempt it, just don't get too fast, or very far. 

Good luck.



ED

Many shops have their own tow truck.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

So, I took the La La Lexus to the garage, under its own power on Tuesday. 

Seemed well-behaved enough I almost had second thoughts.

Into the garage it went, got it back yesterday, drove it to work today, so far, okay, will be watching like the proverbial hawk.

Thanks to all for your support and advice! 

Floor and roar out of the underground parking garage of the Dark Tower . . . .


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you need to return the old one as a Core?

Did you ask the shop to open it up and inspect the contents of the pan, or look at the bands, clutch pack or the fluid channels for signs of the fault.

How was the filter, clean , dirty, in between. 

You do know to change the fluid / filter regularly?

Especially this rebuild that you have now, I recommend to change them around the first 1000 miles, just to be sure that there was nothing loose in the rebuild, to cause premature death to the rebuild.

Any loose will get stuck in the filter, and might break loose and plug those cooler lines.

And the best to you on this .


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Do you need to return the old one as a Core?
> 
> Did you ask the shop to open it up and inspect the contents of the pan, or look at the bands, clutch pack or the fluid channels for signs of the fault.
> 
> ...


The shop I sent the trans to did the check and replace of filters, etc.

Thanks! Hope I get a few miles out of this . . . . :vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Here’s the La La Lexus which I’m gonna call Peter Potamus; kind of a resemblance don’t you think?

All bathed and ready for some nice new floor mats.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It sure holds it's ground well.:biggrin2:

Looks good for a pregnant roller skate.

Seriously, about that color, keep a close watch on it, Silver is the worst color for sun burning, and coming off the vehicle. 

I have seen many Silver cars with big rusted chunks in the surfaces.

Keeping it indoors during the hot summer months, will delay the failure of the paint.


And many more miles to you.


ED

I just noticed that you park like my Ex, a real California girl, that migrated here, but found out that we Cowboys, wont change just because they say to.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

So far, so good. Roared on down Whittier Booley, past Big Jim's donuts and into the bowels of the Dark Tower.


----------

